# Dry Hopping



## Shadime (19/10/17)

Does dry hopping with different hops have the same outcome as when bittering.

I'll explain:
With bittering the higher the Alpha acid content the more bitter the beer when using the same quantities of hops.

With dry hopping is there a way to tell how much of each hops to use based on any of the qualities of the hops?

Would you get the same amount of flavour/Aroma from 20g of Galaxy as using 20g of Riwaka?

Hope this makes sense to someone.

Cheers
Shadime


----------



## barls (19/10/17)

try reading here
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/hop-oil-calculator.96695/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/dry-hop-temperature-different-flavours.95321/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/dry-hopping.77751/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/dry-hopping-when-how-much-and-how.77990/
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/dry-hopping.93988/
and thats just from a quick search.


----------



## wereprawn (19/10/17)

Shadime said:


> Does dry hopping with different hops have the same outcome as when bittering.
> 
> I'll explain:
> With bittering the higher the Alpha acid content the more bitter the beer when using the same quantities of hops.
> ...


Yes and no. It's a complex thing. Though if you were to compare the intensity of flavour/aroma of equal amounts of Galaxy v Riwaka, Galaxy would totally dominate but mixing the two may provide unexpected results. This bloke explains things better than I could hope to.


----------



## Shadime (19/10/17)

Thanks for the responses.
That video is great.

Cheers
Shadime


----------

